

Biicode, C and C++ dependency manager, goes open source - edran
http://blog.biicode.com/biicode-open-source-client/

======
sfrehse
We use this great tool already with commercial code.

------
huhaha
Thanks for keeping alive another beautiful language :) Just made a throwaway
account to say this.

------
jacmoe
There is something really wrong about Biicode. They seem to be way too focused
on marketing and buzz words and popularity instead of just letting the
software do the talking.

~~~
jvgomez
Please, tell me how you sell a product and pay your developers without
advertising. It is clearly a tool focused in the community, free to use and
now open source. Yes, it seems they want to get rich... And no, I do not work
for them.

------
small3d
Great news, from a great service!!

------
haso
great, have been waiting for this for some time now :)

------
hithwen
This is great news!

